# Location and distance for motor cutoff switch?



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

swimmer said:


> What is the maximum distance an equipment cutoff switch can be from the equipment it controls? Must the switch be in sight of the equipment? What is the NEC article.
> I looked in 430.XX maybe somewhere else. Maybe I missed it.
> 
> Thanks


Read all of this section.
2011 NEC*
IX. Disconnecting Means
430.101 General.​*​​​​Part IX is intended to require disconnecting
means capable of disconnecting motors and controllers
from the circuit.​
Informational Note No. 1: See Figure 430.1.
Informational Note No. 2: See 110.22 for identification of
disconnecting means.​*430.102 Location.
(A) Controller.​*​​​​An individual disconnecting means shall
be provided for each controller and shall disconnect the
controller. The disconnecting means shall be located in​
sight from the controller location.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Also check out the definition of "in sight from" in Article 100.

Chris


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

raider1 said:


> Also check out the definition of "in sight from" in Article 100.
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris.


*
In Sight From (Within Sight From, Within Sight).​*Where this​​​​_Code _specifies that one equipment shall be “in
sight from,” “within sight from,” or “within sight of,” and
so forth, another equipment, the specified equipment is to be​
visible and not more than 15 m (50 ft) distant from the other.


----------

